# Questions Regarding Reserves Recruitment



## lyth (9 May 2012)

Hi Forum,

First I'd like to thank all of you brave personnel, for helping protect our country and for taking time out of your daily lives to answer questions here. Kudos to all of you. (I'd also like to thank you guys for reading this, as it could be longer than I thought.)

My name is Joshua, and I'm about to graduate from Computer Systems Tech from Durham College in Ontario. I'll soon hold a college diploma, as well as a few industry related certificates. In mid August, I will be leaving for China to teach for a voluntary internship. I'll be arriving back in Canada in Mid January 2013. 

I'm thinking about *possibly* going back to college in September 2013, to further expand my knowledge as well as increasing my CV/Curriculum Vitae. Which means that I'll have a lot of free time. (January 2013 to September 2013).

I was thinking about joining the Reserves for a few years now, as I first gained knowledge of the opportunity while attending high school. I believe that BMQ and Trade training can be completed on alternating weekends. But I haven't came across anything that states that SQ can be completed on alternating weekends as well. Is this possible?

I'm mainly wondering if I could complete BMQ and SQ (and hopefully trade training) during the time period that I'd have free. (January to September). What do you guys (and gals) think?

I'm interested in becoming a MP or Weapons Tech. These are quite "different" than what I'd be taking through college, but I couldn't find anything else that I'd be interested in. (My college education is based around Computer Systems, Programming, Server Maintenance, Ethical Hacking, Computational Law, Network Analysis, etc.)

I do have a medical condition which I would have to disclose to the recruiter. I was diagnosed with the learning disability of "ADHD" (Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder). I was briefly prescribed medication for it in 2010, but I discontinued taking the medication after 5 days. I never renewed the prescription either. I haven't taken medication for my ADHD since that time. (I've gone through basically all of college [other than the 5 days], without taking the medication. I find I actually focus better without it. I believe that I'm perfectly capable of learning, as I have completed my entire course [which is said to be "high level learning" in college, and am awaiting graduation.) Could this impact my ability to be recruited? 

Lastly, I've read around on the forums and have noticed that even if a recruit fails the swimming portion of BMQ in week 2, they are still able to proceed in the course. Is this correct? I ask this because I do have a slight fear of deep water (bad experience as a child). I have been working on overcoming this fear, and have noticed that it's not that bad. (A member on the forums used a similar analogy(?) to: A balloon floats in 3inches of water, or 30 feet of water. Great words). 

I believe that this is all of the questions that I currently have. If I have any more, I'll post them in this thread.

Thanks again,

Joshua


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2012)

lyth said:
			
		

> Could this impact my ability to be recruited?



Makes no difference that you stopped taking the medication. You were diagnosed with something and, on your own, decided not to continue the treament prescribed to you.

Yes, it could have an impact.


----------



## lyth (9 May 2012)

Understood. Thanks.

I'll speak to my doctor too. The medication he prescribed me was a low dose, and was a "trial". Just to see what the effects would be on my body and mind.


----------



## The_Falcon (9 May 2012)

lyth said:
			
		

> I was thinking about joining the Reserves for a few years now, as I first gained knowledge of the opportunity while attending high school. I believe that BMQ and Trade training can be completed on alternating weekends. But I haven't came across anything that states that SQ can be completed on alternating weekends as well. Is this possible?



Course schedules change yearly, there may or may not be a weekend SQ if you eventually get hired.



> I'm mainly wondering if I could complete BMQ and SQ (and hopefully trade training) during the time period that I'd have free. (January to September). What do you guys (and gals) think?



See above



> I'm interested in becoming a MP or Weapons Tech. These are quite "different" than what I'd be taking through college, but I couldn't find anything else that I'd be interested in. (My college education is based around Computer Systems, Programming, Server Maintenance, Ethical Hacking, Computational Law, Network Analysis, etc.)


  MP you need a related post secondary ie Police Foundations, Criminology Degree.

[quote
I do have a medical condition which I would have to disclose to the recruiter. I was diagnosed with the learning disability of "ADHD" (Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder). I was briefly prescribed medication for it in 2010, but I discontinued taking the medication after 5 days. I never renewed the prescription either. I haven't taken medication for my ADHD since that time. (I've gone through basically all of college [other than the 5 days], without taking the medication. I find I actually focus better without it. I believe that I'm perfectly capable of learning, as I have completed my entire course [which is said to be "high level learning" in college, and am awaiting graduation.) Could this impact my ability to be recruited? [/quote]

Short answer yes, long answer you will need to disclose this (if you don't and its discovered later.....) and may require further documentation from you Doctor.



> Lastly, I've read around on the forums and have noticed that even if a recruit fails the swimming portion of BMQ in week 2, they are still able to proceed in the course. Is this correct? I ask this because I do have a slight fear of deep water (bad experience as a child). I have been working on overcoming this fear, and have noticed that it's not that bad. (A member on the forums used a similar analogy(?) to: A balloon floats in 3inches of water, or 30 feet of water. Great words).



This is a Reg Force thing



> My name is Joshua, and I'm about to graduate from Computer Systems Tech from Durham College in Ontario. I'll soon hold a college diploma, as well as a few industry related certificates. In mid August, I will be leaving for China to teach for a voluntary internship. I'll be arriving back in Canada in Mid January 2013.



This will also delay your process timeline.

Joining the CF (even the Primary Reserve) is not a quick and simple process.  The world has changed, and expectations of whom we hire has changed.  The more hurdles you place in the process for yourself, then the longer things will take.


----------



## lyth (9 May 2012)

Hi Hatchet,

Awesome answers. Thank you. In regards to the swim test, what do you mean when you say its reg force? Do you mean that there's no swim test in Reserves?

Is there any way that I could try to shorten the delay caused by my teaching internship in China? You mentioned that me arriving back in mid January, would cause a delay. Is there anything that I could do while in China to try to shorten the delay? (Such filling out paperwork early, etc?)

Thanks again,

Joshua


----------



## The_Falcon (9 May 2012)

lyth said:
			
		

> Hi Hatchet,
> 
> Awesome answers. Thank you. In regards to the swim test, what do you mean when you say its reg force? Do you mean that there's no swim test in Reserves?



If there is time you may do the swim test.  You won't fail BMQ if you fail the test.



> Is there any way that I could try to shorten the delay caused by my teaching internship in China? You mentioned that me arriving back in mid January, would cause a delay. Is there anything that I could do while in China to try to shorten the delay? (Such filling out paperwork early, etc?)



It the whole working in China for several months that will cause the delay.


----------



## lyth (9 May 2012)

Hi Hatchet,

Thanks for the heads up about the swim test. That's very re-assuring.

Regarding my trip to China. Would the delay be caused because of the country (China) or because I'd be out of country for around 5 months? 

Do you think it'd be possible for me to complete a portion of the required paperwork (or other parts of my application/process [obviously nothing that should be done in person]) to off-set the delay caused by my trip? (I would think that, the more I had completed before hand, would help cut down on delays).


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2012)

lyth said:
			
		

> Do you think it'd be possible for me to complete a portion of the required paperwork (or other parts of my application/process [obviously nothing that should be done in person]) to off-set the delay caused by my trip? (I would think that, the more I had completed before hand, would help cut down on delays).



The issue is not paperwork. The issue is Chinese authorities and how long they take to respond to requests from Canada for information on you.


----------



## lyth (9 May 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the heads up. How long do you think the delay could be? (I know that's a terrible question.)

I noticed that on the Force's website it mentions the need to complete a "Security Clearance Pre-Assessment". Is this part of the delay that was mentioned? I noticed that it's only for people who have left the country for 180 or more days over 10 years.  I have never left Canada before, and I'll be gone to China for only 153 days.

Thanks again,

Joshua


----------



## The_Falcon (9 May 2012)

lyth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. How long do you think the delay could be? (I know that's a terrible question.)
> 
> ...



And by the time you come back the policies and minimum times could change.  Also your estimate of how long you will be out of the country can change.  The time frame to do a pre-assessment if it is determined one is required can take up to 18 months and in extreme cases 24 months.  Everyone is different.  I will reiterate, you are not applying to McDonalds, the more impediments you place for yourself the longer it will take us to figure out IF we want you.


----------



## lyth (9 May 2012)

Hi Hatchet,

I understand that the allowed time could change. I'll continue to check and hope for the best. I also understand that I'm not applying to McDonalds. I'd never apply there anyway, heh.

My VISA for China is from August 15th to January 15th. My flight tickets are from August 15th, to January 15th. I'm not estimating my time, but I do understand your statement, as things could change. (Such as, I could become injured in China and have to stay longer than expected or something of the sort).

I appreciate the advice, and will take it wholeheartedly.

Thank you,

Joshua


----------



## Trick (10 May 2012)

Just so you know, there are a number of threads on ADHD so have a look through those.

About being out of the country, maybe Hatchet or someone else can answer this: when they say 180 days over 10 years, do they mean 180 consecutive days in the last 10 years, or 180 days (say, 20 days/year for 10 years) *total*?


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> About being out of the country, maybe Hatchet or someone else can answer this: when they say 180 days over 10 years, do they mean 180 consecutive days in the last 10 years, or 180 days (say, 20 days/year for 10 years) *total*?



Some discussion of that here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88938/post-872513.html#msg872513

Edit to add
"Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance Pre-Assessment Questionnaire":
http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/34gbc/questionnaireen.pdf


----------



## The_Falcon (10 May 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> Just so you know, there are a number of threads on ADHD so have a look through those.
> 
> About being out of the country, maybe Hatchet or someone else can answer this: when they say 180 days over 10 years, do they mean 180 consecutive days in the last 10 years, or 180 days (say, 20 days/year for 10 years) *total*?



180 consecutive.  Its not hard and fast, the recruiters have a little info sheet they give applicants (that changes frequently), where they write down where they have lived/worked.  If certain criteria are hit (and most recruiters will err on the side of caution), then it gets referred for a "pre-security query".  File manager responsible basically sends an email to the security folks in Ottawa, and says here is applicant x's particulars, do they require a pre-security assessment (the long *** background check).  Ottawa usually replies that day or the next with a yes or no.  And no they don't share what the criteria is with outsiders.   You know OPSEC and all that.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 May 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Some discussion of that here:
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88938/post-872513.html#msg872513



More or less the actually wording and list on the document, is changed and ammended on a regular basis.  The basic's are the same though, living outside Canada for considerable length of time (180), are if you lived/worked/studied, or if you immediate family living/working/studying, in countries were aren't exactly on friendly dimplomatic terms, and/or don't share share military secrets with (hint countries that don't speak English as a first language), expect to do a pre-assessment.


----------



## Mushroom (10 May 2012)

180 days or not, the 153 days you are spending in China will have take it's toll on your application. I was planning a little while back to go spend some time in New York with my sister and when I asked my recruiter about it he cringed and warned me it could effect my security clearance, that said I was planning on staying about 6 months but he explained spending any extended period of time away from Canada can delay the process.

Nothing moves fast in the military (are you familiar with the phrase "Hurry Up and Wait"?),  so getting your BMQ, SQ and complete trade qualifications between January and September will not happen, even without potential complications from being out of the country for so long it will still take a couple months to process your application if your local reserve unit is even accepting applications for your trade and since things have been so competitive lately even if they are accepting applications yours might not be the one they pick

It takes time to complete your training and its not guaranteed you will get to do your training on weekends, its not uncommon to come across a reservist who has to take time away from work and life to complete training, I've also known a few reservist who completed there BMQ full time over the summer months.  So, like it or not there is a chance you will be doing some training ( weekend or otherwise) during the school year or still finishing training the following summer.


----------



## lyth (10 May 2012)

Hi Guys,

I really appreciate all of the tips and hints that you all have provided.

Mushroom, thanks for your insight too. I guess I'll have to see how it plays out. I "hope" to have BMQ completed before I would return to school (like over the summer), but I'm not opposed to doing it during weekends (depending on the situation).

I'll have to make some time to go out and contact a recruiter too. 

Lastly, in my original post I listed my qualifications and interests. Does anyone know if there are other positions in the Army that could incorporate that skill set?

Thank you,

Joshua


----------

